

Quake 3 bots left running for 4 years, find optimal strategy? - polemic
http://i.imgur.com/dx7sVXj.jpg

======
bernardjhuang
Feels like the Monkey banana and water spray experiment happened with the bots
([http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Did_the_monkey_banana_and_water_sp...](http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Did_the_monkey_banana_and_water_spray_experiment_ever_take_place))

------
johng
I bumped it, I agree, very interesting. A link to the full thread would be
nice.

~~~
parliament32
Thread is screencapped from 2011, and 4chan threads disappear after a few
hours.

Luckily for you: [http://chanarchive.org/4chan/v/22226/discussion-on-bots-
a-i](http://chanarchive.org/4chan/v/22226/discussion-on-bots-a-i)

------
rickyconnolly
This submission deserves more attention that it is getting!

~~~
viraptor
If it's real. ...chan boards are the home of (sometimes very elaborate)
trolls. Additionally: 22:52 "I'm gonna download q3a", 23:09 description of the
game. Yet it took >20min to get a screenshot later.

I don't buy the "not moving" part either. If they were using NN, then there's
no reason they'd include / train connections to scores - only to current
environment. NN with any kind of randomisation added between games (to get out
of local maxs) would not stand still either.

TL;DR - screenshot is not a proof, ...chan boards are not reliable news
services.

~~~
jacques_chester
It'd depend on the function you use to measure error, wouldn't it?

Computational intelligence / nature inspired computing tends first of all to
reveal flaws in the problem statement.

------
ronaldx
Cool. If true, seems like they had evolved tit-for-tat: keep the peace or
we'll all punish you for it.

------
moondowner
The behaviour of the bots, after 4 years, is fascinating!

------
marcelocamanho
"Ice cream? god I love ice cream!"

